# What do I do if I miss an exit etc, and the trip takes longer than the pax expected?



## 1AlaskanAssassin (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey, new driver here in L.A.
I did try searching for this, I'm sure it's been answered somewhere.

I was just wondering what the correct thing to do is, if for instance I miss an exit and the trip takes a little longer or further then the passenger expected.

I read the post about ending the trip early, but that's not reliable, as the exit missed could be towards the beginning of a trip!

What would I tell them in that case, and what would I select in the app?

Thanks!

Btw I'm asking here, because I emailed partnersLA at uber about a week ago, and have not received a response, which I find interesting..
Thanks


----------



## Mary27 (Nov 11, 2015)

This happened to me recently. 
I would ask the passenger what they want to do and then figure out a good solution. Usually there isnt enough time for that. 
What happened in my case is that the passenger got immediately upset and said that he will not pay for the extra fare. 
I told him that I will drop him off at the next exit and he can call another Uber and that I will make sure that he will not get charged for the ride so far. He agreed to that. After dropping him off I contacted Uber through their Help system and told them to not charge him because it was my mistake. They agreed.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Mary27 ... I never give a free fare. U need to stop that.

Just email uber and have them adjust it using regular google map routing for distance & time.

Question: what would u do, if an exit was shut off either by an accident/police?


----------



## Mary27 (Nov 11, 2015)

oobaah said:


> Mary27 ... I never give a free fare. U need to stop that.
> 
> Just email uber and have them adjust it using regular google map routing for distance & time.
> 
> Question: what would u do, if an exit was shut off either by an accident/police?


It was barely two miles that I had driven them. But then it was equal amount out of the way because I had to take the next exit. 
I did what I thought was the right thing to do. 
If the exit is shut due to other reasons then obviously it is not my fault.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Either adjust the fare to remove the unwanted detour or end the trip a couple minutes early, don't give away the whole ride.


----------



## Mary27 (Nov 11, 2015)

forqalso said:


> Either adjust the fare to remove the unwanted detour or end the trip a couple minutes early, don't give away the whole ride.


No I did not give away the whole ride at all. It was a long ride and I missed the exit within the first tenth of the ride - and had to go on a direction at ninety degree from where we were headed. The ride cost the same for the pax on the another uber that they called.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

If it was in a longer trip, I would offer a cash back. Just guess how many miles & extra time spent.. Ending trip early is not good from insurance coverage perspective.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Tell them to you will contact uber to adjsut the rate and remove the detour. 
Then forget about it. They can do it themselves .


----------



## Mary27 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> If it was in a longer trip, I would offer a cash back. Just guess how many miles & extra time spent.. Ending trip early is not good from insurance coverage perspective.


I did think about offering cash back. That was in fact the first thought that came to my mind. 
However the prospect of driving with a upset and rude passenger was not worth the money for me.


----------



## Mary27 (Nov 11, 2015)

just drive said:


> Tell them to you will contact uber to adjsut the rate and remove the detour.
> Then forget about it. They can do it themselves .


Oh thanks for telling me that. I was wondering if that was possible. 
Glad to know that this is an option.


----------



## Mary27 (Nov 11, 2015)

forqalso said:


> Either adjust the fare to remove the unwanted detour or end the trip a couple minutes early, don't give away the whole ride.


How to you end the trip a couple minutes early?


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Mary27 said:


> Oh thanks for telling me that. I was wondering if that was possible.
> Glad to know that this is an option.


Yes . Missing the exit is a fact. And they already decided to give you 1 start. Or don't care. Don't make a big deal out of it. Say you're sorry and will have uber take care of it. No cash back. No ending trip early. 
With the rates so low i had a pax tell me to not bother ask uber to adjust the fare even if the detour was almost 10 min


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2016)

Mary27 said:


> No I did not give away the whole ride at all. It was a long ride and I missed the exit within the first tenth of the ride - and had to go on a direction at ninety degree from where we were headed. The ride cost the same for the pax on the another uber that they called.


I agree with the above advice. It will happen, my GPS gets wonky all the time. The truth is that we cannot possibly know every destination and turn to get there. We will make mistakes and when we do, we say we are sorry for the inconvenience and move on. If they are going to one star you for it, there is not too much you can do.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Act like nothing happened. Stuff happens, maintain silence until end of trip...they probably wont like it and start raising thier voice and yelling, cursing...report them as abusive.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I missed an exit recently which added a couple miles onto the trip. I told the rider that I'd contact support and have them adjust the fare. I did that. But I never heard back from support to verify any adjustment.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> Act like nothing happened. Stuff happens, maintain silence until end of trip...they probably wont like it and start raising thier voice and yelling, cursing...report them as abusive.


I've never had a rider get upset when I've immediately admitted to missing an exit. I have had a rider upset when I failed to mention it.


----------



## Mary27 (Nov 11, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I've never had a rider get upset when I've immediately admitted to missing an exit. I have had a rider upset when I failed to mention it.


Good for you. This is the only time I have missed an exit. I did not have to mention anything to the rider. It was obvious. It was an exit to go from one federal highway to another!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I was on a toll expressway one morning about 2 miles from the destination. I missed the rider's exit and my gps went from 2 miles to 15 miles just like that. The next exit was 5.7 miles ahead. I was very upset, but the passenger took it really well.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I've never had a rider get upset when I've immediately admitted to missing an exit. I have had a rider upset when I failed to mention it.


upset pax are a bad thing?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Select 'issue with trip', 'didn't start or end trip on time', enter the start and end points of the trip. The CSR will Google the trip and adjust it if the actual differs too much from the theoretical.

If it's obvious to the passenger what you did then apologize and reassure them that this is what you will do as soon as the ride is over.

Note this doesn't work well with a multi stop trip and doesn't work at all with one that had wait times.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I have had this happen a couple of times, in each case I told the pax I would notify Uber and have them adjust the fare. If the pax tells me not to worry about it, then I don't, if they want me to do that, then I will. One night I had a pax of 4, first time using Uber, because we were talking, I missed my exit and had to take the next one, which resulted in an extra mile being charged. I offered to arrange a fare adjustment, they declined and still tipped me a couple bucks.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Mary27 said:


> How to you end the trip a couple minutes early?


Same as if you get to the destination. Switch from your nav app back to uber, end app, then continue to the destination. This is only good for correcting short detours, for longer ones, ask for adjustment via the app.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Mary27 said:


> How to you end the trip a couple minutes early?


Don't do that, Uber's shity insurance will stop the moment you end the ride. You get into a wreck with the rider still in your car you will be liable.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I usually just apologize and if it appears they have any issue with it I will give them a couple bucks as compensation if I think they will complain to Uber or they will give me a bad rating.

However, honestly, if I think they didn't even notice or care I won't even say anything.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Don't do that, Uber's shity insurance will stop the moment you end the ride. You get into a wreck with the rider still in your car you will be liable.


Über recommends doing just this in the situation Mary is asking about. The insurance über provides is just as shitty then as it is before the trip is ended; but, it still provides the same limited benefits until the pax exits your vehicle.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

forqalso said:


> Über recommends doing just this in the situation Mary is asking about. The insurance über provides is just as shitty then as it is before the trip is ended; but, it still provides the same limited benefits until the pax exits your vehicle.


Not true at all. The minute you end the ride Uber will not cover the rider, trust me on this. Just ask support to adjust the trip. You can research this topic on this website you will see a number of drivers that got burned ending a trip early. It is not worth the risk.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Not true at all. The minute you end the ride Uber will not cover the rider, trust me on this. Just ask support to adjust the trip. You can research this topic on this website you will see a number of drivers that got burned ending a trip early. It is not worth the risk.


It"s true. At least, where I drive, coverage is mandated by law until the pax exits.

In response to this incident, the California Public Utilities Commission (CPUC) re-examined its insurance requirements for TNCs. Assembly Bill No. 2293, signed into law on September 17, institutes a number of new requirements for TNCs operating in California, all of which must be met by July 1, 2015.


TNCs are now required to provide insurance from the moment a driver turns on their app.
Drivers are responsible for maintaining primary liability insurance coverage of at least $50,000 per person and $100,000 per occurrence of death and personal injury, as well as $30,000 of coverage for property damage. This insurance can be paid for by the driver or the insurance company.
TNCs are required to provide, at minimum, $1,000,000 in coverage from the time someone is picked up until the transaction is complete or the passenger has left the vehicle, which ever one happens later.
Drivers are required to carry proof of insurance coverage. The bill also suggests that private auto insurance companies come up with new plans to cover the mixed personal/business use that TNC drivers exhibit.


----------



## garrobitoalado (Jan 7, 2016)

Just send an email and adjust fare.. be aware most likely rider is gonna give you 4/3 rating...


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

forqalso said:


> It"s true. At least, where I drive, coverage is mandated by law until the pax exits.
> 
> In response to this incident, the California Public Utilities Commission (CPUC) re-examined its insurance requirements for TNCs. Assembly Bill No. 2293, signed into law on September 17, institutes a number of new requirements for TNCs operating in California, all of which must be met by July 1, 2015.
> 
> ...


Good Luck with that. There is Law and then there is Uber Law.


----------



## KiaScott (Dec 10, 2015)

Mary27 said:


> If the exit is shut due to other reasons then obviously it is not my fault.


Obviously it is not. But if the customer complains to Uber after the trip, Uber will make an adjustment to the fare, and you will pay for it, not Uber.

Had this happen to me. Traffic accident created a detour at a busy intersection where the only way to get to where pax was going was to double back from where we came (about three miles) in heavy traffic and take a different route. Customer complained to Uber, and Uber cut the fare in half, deducting it from my pay.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

I have had this happen to me. In the past I have offered cash or ended the trip early to make up for the error. What I do now is explain the the pax that I made an error and apologize. I then tell them that when they get the email from Uber with the bill and rating that they can at that point request a fair revue and Uber will make the adjustment based on what the miles and time should have been.

Works for me and rarely does the pax request the review.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

KiaScott said:


> Obviously it is not. But if the customer complains to Uber after the trip, Uber will make an adjustment to the fare, and you will pay for it, not Uber.
> 
> Had this happen to me. Traffic accident created a detour at a busy intersection where the only way to get to where pax was going was to double back from where we came (about three miles) in heavy traffic and take a different route. Customer complained to Uber, and Uber cut the fare in half, deducting it from my pay.


Did they contact you for your side of the story first? Did you explain to then the circumstances?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

]
No what you are posting is true in some markets, does not mean that Uber will follow the law. Uber is not known for falling in line.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

UberLou said:


> No what you are posting is true in some markets, does not mean that Uber will follow the law. Uber is not known for falling in line.


That's cool. You've gone from saying, "You don't know what you're talking about" to "You're right; but, Über will ignore the law."


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

1AlaskanAssassin said:


> Hey, new driver here in L.A.
> I did try searching for this, I'm sure it's been answered somewhere.
> 
> I was just wondering what the correct thing to do is, if for instance I miss an exit and the trip takes a little longer or further then the passenger expected.
> ...


Uber on! Your not getting paid enough to even give it a second thought. Pax can request Uber to review the trip and they'll adjust it or give him/her a credit. Just try not to let it happen to often or your rating will take a hit!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

forqalso said:


> That's cool. You've gone from saying, "You don't know what you're talking about" to "You're right; but, Über will ignore the law."


No I never accused you of not knowing what you are talking about please don't put words in my mouth. Very few markets have that "law" but IMHO Uber would ignore it anyway.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Things happen. To summarize the above advice and add my spin.

Absolutely do not end the trip early. You don't want to be at risk for any insurance liability if something happens after you end the trip. 

If the mistake is obvious to the rider, let them know what happened and let them know you will correct the route as best as possible.

Don't make any illegal turns like using one of those highway u-turns reserved for police and other emergency vehicles. It's not worth the ticket or the safety risk.

Above all things, its important to give off an impression that you have the situation under control. Re-assure the rider that you will get them back on track, and if its a significant difference in mileage you will have it adjusted for them. This goes a long way towards a rider's peace of mind.

If you need to make a fare adjustment, drop the passenger off at their destination. Log off the app, then contact Uber Support through the app. Briefly let them know the situation and ask them to adjust trip fare based on the correct mileage.

Don't let a pax get nasty with you or start telling you what to do. You are an independent contractor, and the pax are guests in your car.

Do not offer to adjust a fare to zero to make it a free ride as compensation. I did this once because the mistake was totally my fault. The rider still rewarded me with a big fat one star. I was kicking myself later because I could have at least gotten paid. After all, the pax did make it safely home.

Remember these things happen. We miss exits sometimes when personally driving. You get back on track and keep going.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

I bet he cannot resist replying.


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

I like a lot of the suggestions here. I didn't realize that we as drivers had some of these options. My choice, which has happened a few times because of the GPS freezing and I had just missed the exit, was (and I was fairly close to their final destination....) I immediately told them I had just missed the exit, but that I stopped the (and I used the word meter because it's more familiar with passengers still thinking were on the lines of being a taxi service...) Meter and that I will get them to their destination w/o further charges.

I've only had this happen 3 times, and I just went over 1000 Uber rides a week ago. In all three times, the passengers were very happy with that solution.

That being said, and reading some of the suggestions in contacting Uber and just letting them know what happened, I think is a good suggestion.

Good info...
Thanks for sharing to Fauxknight Coachman oobaah

BUT also, I don't think I'll ever end the trip early again because of Bill Collector 's advice! And correct me if I'm wrong Bill, but I think your saying that once that trip is completed, but you still have that passenger in the car, if we get into an accident, the customer at that time is not covered because theoretically, their trip is legally completed, so thus Uber has no Legal justification to cover that trip or the accident..

So ya, ending the trip, probably is and should be a big no no, until that passenger is at a destination and out of the car. I don't think I'll ever do that again!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Mary27 said:


> After dropping him off I contacted Uber through their Help system and told them to not charge him because it was my mistake. They agreed.


Lmao! Of course they would. Wondering if they didn't take their tip aka SRF. Do me a favor & stop giving free rides, tho.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> BUT also, I don't think I'll ever end the trip early again because of Bill Collector 's advice! And correct me if I'm wrong Bill, but I think your saying that once that trip is completed, but you still have that passenger in the car, if we get into an accident, the customer at that time is not covered because theoretically, their trip is legally completed, so thus Uber has no Legal justification to cover that trip or the accident..
> 
> So ya, ending the trip, probably is and should be a big no no, until that passenger is at a destination and out of the car. I don't think I'll ever do that again!


Yes that's exactly why I think it is a bad idea. Last thing we need is to get insurance denied due to minor issue. Especially true when you have bunch of people. And trust me those companies have propensity to act worse than Uber!


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Lmao! Of course they would. Wondering if they didn't take their tip aka SRF. Do me a favor & stop giving free rides, tho.


Do pimps care if their ho's give discount to Johns? Maybe they do, but I doubt it!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

just drive said:


> Tell them to you will contact uber to adjsut the rate and remove the detour.
> Then forget about it. They can do it themselves .


This is exactly what I do. I fess up immediately, darn, missed my turnoff, I'll let Uber know as soon as we get there. 90% of the time they say _don't worry about it_. I never have reported and I never have had an adjustment.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Not true at all. The minute you end the ride Uber will not cover the rider, trust me on this. Just ask support to adjust the trip. You can research this topic on this website you will see a number of drivers that got burned ending a trip early. It is not worth the risk.


Not true at all, read the certificate. Insurance is in force until the pax exits, the app has no bearing on the insurance.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Good Luck with that. There is Law and then there is Uber Law.


Please give us ONE example where Uber (James River Insurance) should have paid but didn't. HUGE bonus points if they didn't pay because the trip was ended.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Ending trip early is not good from insurance coverage perspective.


Not true, read the certificate.



tradedate said:


> Absolutely do not end the trip early. You don't want to be at risk for any insurance liability if something happens after you end the trip.


Not true, read the certificate.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I generally never say sh*t. Most pax don't even notice.

Here's an example below where the GPS was spazzing out. The two ladies in the back were so involved talking about some hot dude at there seminar, they didn't even notice. Also the owner of the account didn't bother to enter a destination and just got in and said, "Take us to Zinc." I'm like, sure where is that? Her reply was, "It's in Kierland." ****** her. This is what she got. lol









The red arrow on the left was total GPS fail. The two red arrows on the right is where I could have turned but due to attitude, decided to take the long way around. ****** her. NO trip adjustment and dished out a nice big fat 1*. These Scottsdale ladies SUCK lol

Moral of the story; If they don't say anything, ******it. Don't ask for an adjustment. We are already being starved.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Not true at all, read the certificate. Insurance is in force until the pax exits, the app has no bearing on the insurance.


Of course, you are correct. The website https://www.uber.com/driver-jobs goes on to state: At least this much coverage is provided in all US states for drivers while operating personal vehicles under the transportation network company model.

Pretty clear to me.


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

SERIOUSLY what is wrong with you guys. Is there a try hard Uber award that I don't know about. WHO CARES IF YOU MISSED THE EXIT.... just keep driving. All this talk about giving the pax money or emailing Uber to adjust the fee is flat out sad. If they complain, pull over to a gas station, kick them out and end the ride. Send a message to Uber saying you ended the ride because the pax was being abusive. ITS YOUR CAR, it's a ride share not a taxi. Stop being their *****es.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

steel108 said:


> SERIOUSLY what is wrong with you guys. Is there a try hard Uber award that I don't know about. WHO CARES IF YOU MISSED THE EXIT.... just keep driving. All this talk about giving the pax money or emailing Uber to adjust the fee is flat out sad. If they complain, pull over to a gas station, kick them out and end the ride. Send a message to Uber saying you ended the ride because the pax was being abusive. ITS YOUR CAR, it's a ride share not a taxi. Stop being their *****es.


I have to admit, I like the way you think.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

steel108 said:


> SERIOUSLY what is wrong with you guys. Is there a try hard Uber award that I don't know about. WHO CARES IF YOU MISSED THE EXIT.... just keep driving. All this talk about giving the pax money or emailing Uber to adjust the fee is flat out sad. If they complain, pull over to a gas station, kick them out and end the ride. Send a message to Uber saying you ended the ride because the pax was being abusive. ITS YOUR CAR, it's a ride share not a taxi. Stop being their *****es.


While I agree in the spirit, but this logic applies only if I was sharing the ride on my way to, let's say, work and I am picking up a pax going the same destination. Otherwise I feel like I am operating as a taxi. Especially when waiting for the ping outside the sorority house. As much as I don't want to admit, I do feel like I am a ho and Uber is my pimp daddy! Did I just say that?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> As much as I don't want to admit, *I do feel like I am a ho and Uber is my pimp daddy!* Did I just say that?


You're being overly generous in your description of self. *Street walkers make much more $$$.*


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> You're being overly generous in your description of self. *Street walkers make much more $$$.*


True that... This pimp tries getting blood out of a turnip. Worse than a billcollector!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I generally never say sh*t. Most pax don't even notice.
> 
> Here's an example below where the GPS was spazzing out. The two biatches in the back were so involved talking about some hot dude at there seminar, they didn't even notice. Also the biatch of the account didn't bother to enter a destination and just got in and said, "Take us to Zinc." I'm like, sure where is that? Her reply was, "It's in Kierland." F her. This is what she got. lol
> 
> ...


That looks like a minimum fare trip no matter which turn you took.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> While I agree in the spirit, but this *logic applies only if I was sharing the ride on my way to*, let's say, work and I am picking up a pax going the same destination. Otherwise I feel like I am operating as a taxi. Especially when waiting for the ping outside the sorority house. As much as I don't want to admit, I do feel like I am a ho and Uber is my pimp daddy! Did I just say that?


Dude, anytime I'm in my car, I'm meandering aimlessly from X to some IMAGINARY destination B. Uber has no idea/no need to know where I work/live/play/goof-off etc

If I happen to catch a ping, then I'm willing to share MY RIDE, to the IMAGINARY destination B.

If at any point during my mindless travel to destination B, I feel "UNSAFE", "ABUSED",.....I have a right to end the RIDESHARE session, and email Uber about concerns of MY safety....and still keep compensation for that session.

Dont put too much thoughts into it. THE UNDERLINED SECTION is what I'm always doing...as far as Uber is concerned

There's a million plus rides a day, yours/mine is not thaaaat special (unless it ends up in Youtube/News)


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I apologize if already mentioned, I'm too lazy to read all the replies, so just sue me if its been mentioned:

The best way to cure this situation IF your wrong turn/detour causes a substantial (this is relative, but small wrong turns can cost you as little as 50cents,but isn't work the hassle to fix, jus apologize) increase in price, just apologize first,and tell them you will contact support to correct it. Tell them to ignore the first email receipt (it will be the high amount). Tell them to wait 30min to an hour (the amount of time you have to wait for Uber support to get back to you at the min) and theyn they'll see an updated receipt with less fare. Just tell support to calculate a straight line from pickup to dropoff and they will set the fare to that. This way you'll probably still get a 4 or 5 start (yeah I know 4 means get fired) simply because you owned up to it and appeared apologetic and said you would take care of it.

Now me..., I don't really give 2 ******. I'm not perfect and mistakes are going to happen. I wont really care unless it adds at least ten bucks to the route. And even at that I'll just say im sorry, my bad. But if its a detour out of my control (accident/bridge closed), ****** that, let the pax handle the fare reduction on their own. I mean you going to get paid less for somethign that wasnt your fault. So if pax gets their fare reduces (which almost always happens when they complain) so be it. But if not, ****** it, take that extra ten dollars for making a wrong turn or a detour. If they 1 star me so what, as long as im 4.6 and active I'm good. Uber's low rates make drivers like me not give a ******.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

People are horrible. If someone is rude to you, drop them off in the worst part of town and let them fend for themselves. Leave the app running for about an hour after you let them off running up their tab.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

1AlaskanAssassin said:


> Hey, new driver here in L.A.
> I did try searching for this, I'm sure it's been answered somewhere.
> 
> I was just wondering what the correct thing to do is, if for instance I miss an exit and the trip takes a little longer or further then the passenger expected.
> ...


This sooo happened to me when I was at the 110 and 101 interchange in downtown L.A. I always get so confused and I use all my concentration and GPS to not f it up but on this one particular call, around the holidays I scrwed up SEVERAL times and had to back track. I PROFUSELY apologized to the pax and told him I would turn off the app at the 3 mile point and he said that it was OK, he understood and he would just let the 3 miles be his tip to me. I PROFUSELY thanked him. I think it's important to say something to the pax before they say something to you.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I generally never say sh*t. Most pax don't even notice.
> 
> Here's an example below where the GPS was spazzing out. The two biatches in the back were so involved talking about some hot dude at there seminar, they didn't even notice. Also the biatch of the account didn't bother to enter a destination and just got in and said, "Take us to Zinc." I'm like, sure where is that? Her reply was, "It's in Kierland." F her. This is what she got. lol
> 
> ...


my hero.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Miss another exit to recover ur first exit lol


----------



## bauer (Jan 3, 2016)

1AlaskanAssassin said:


> Hey, new driver here in L.A.
> I did try searching for this, I'm sure it's been answered somewhere.
> 
> I was just wondering what the correct thing to do is, if for instance I miss an exit and the trip takes a little longer or further then the passenger expected.
> ...


Don't miss the exit. Problem solved


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Ohh, I hate when that happens to me..
Sometimes PAX does not notice. For some, I noticed, will anonymously give me a really low rating.

It was a couple times I missed the exit. And PAX appeared unhappy about it. I then tell him, I'll stop the clock *early* to make up for my mistake.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

bauer said:


> Don't miss the exit. Problem solved


Not everybody is perfect like you


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tell them to just deduct the 28 cents from your tip.


----------



## bauer (Jan 3, 2016)

I did miss an exit once. My contact popped out


----------



## Cam11b (Dec 16, 2015)

I find that intimidation works quite well - 

"Oh hey! There went your exit! AND WHAT?!?! WUCHA GUNNA DO 'BOUT IT!?!"


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I missed an exit recently which added a couple miles onto the trip. I told the rider that I'd contact support and have them adjust the fare. I did that. But I never heard back from support to verify any adjustment.


It will be noted on your pay statement if they adjusted the fare. Tap the blue time label for that trip for fare breakdown and time/distance and notes like surge or split ride fee.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

This is easy to fix, just inform the pax you missed the exit, it might cost a little more to get back on track, and tell the pax to make up for the extra cost, no tipping is required.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

1AlaskanAssassin said:


> Hey, new driver here in L.A.
> I did try searching for this, I'm sure it's been answered somewhere.
> 
> I was just wondering what the correct thing to do is, if for instance I miss an exit and the trip takes a little longer or further then the passenger expected.
> ...


Throw the pax out immediately as they will surely 1 star you, so you might as well cut your losses and let them have a true 1 star experience.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Mary27 said:


> This happened to me recently.
> I would ask the passenger what they want to do and then figure out a good solution. Usually there isnt enough time for that.
> What happened in my case is that the passenger got immediately upset and said that he will not pay for the extra fare.
> I told him that I will drop him off at the next exit and he can call another Uber and that I will make sure that he will not get charged for the ride so far. He agreed to that. After dropping him off I contacted Uber through their Help system and told them to not charge him because it was my mistake. They agreed.


Under that scenario, can that pax of yours still rate you if he/she wants to?


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

You can end the trip early or tell the passenger when you get to the destination you will have the trip adjusted. You can go to problem with trip and then enter that you started or ended the trip too late and I think it then let's you adjust the route to be the distance it should have been accordin to GPS.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

forqalso said:


> or end the trip a couple minutes early


*Don't end the trip early* ... because as soon as you end the trip you are not covered by Uber insurance ... and if you get in an accident the pax will not be covered by Uber either. Add on the fact that as soon as you end the trip and have a pax in your car, you're also likely violating city and/or state laws too. *The only way I'd even consider turning off the meter early is if you have (1) Commercial Livery Insurance; (2) TLC License (if available in your city).

Actually, your best bet if you miss the turn and end up taking a longer route ... leave the meter on and then give the pax cash out of your pocket for the overage ... be generous with the pax ... if the meter was $6 more than it should have been give the pax $10 and apologize for the error. The pax may feel sorry for you and will give you the money back as a tip. If you spin this properly, the pax will give you 5*, a tip and they may even apologize for your error. (happened to me once)


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberLou said:


> does not mean that Uber will follow the law


Exactly ... how many cities has Uber operated in without permission? Uber didn't pay $7.6M to CA PUC because they were following rules. Nope ... Uber violates virtually every law that they encounter ... and they pay Millions annually to lobbyists and attorneys getting laws changed in their favor.

forqalso ... don't count on Uber following the law, as you'll come out on the wrong side of the equation every time


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Exactly ... how many cities has Uber operated in without permission? Uber didn't pay $7.6M to CA PUC because they were following rules. Nope ... Uber violates virtually every law that they encounter ... and they pay Millions annually to lobbyists and attorneys getting laws changed in their favor.
> 
> forqalso ... don't count on Uber following the law, as you'll come out on the wrong side of the equation every time


Don't worry about me. Someone asked their options and I told her what they were. I don't give away miles for missing a turn. After 1700 rides my rating can withstand a one star. Follow your gps and you'll be fine.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Refund the difference plus a nice benefit in cash. Ask the rider if the overly-generous refund nets you five-star service. Usually that suffices.

If you use the Uber tool, expect one or two stars. I've given up on that one because pax still gives you low stars as they see the charge statement long before the refund request is processed, at that point the stars are locked in.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

forqalso said:


> Don't worry about me. Someone asked their options and I told her what they were. I don't give away miles for missing a turn. After 1700 rides my rating can withstand a one star. Follow your gps and you'll be fine.


Wait, do rides over 500 still affect your rating? The Uber app indicates your rating is based on only your last 500 rides.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

steel108 said:


> , it's a ride share not a taxi.


Rideshare BS. It's a private hire car service.
Can't believe the number of drivers in these forums who don't understand that they're working in a service industry.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> Rideshare BS. It's a private hire car service.
> Can't believe the number of drivers in these forums who don't understand that they're working in a service industry.


If that were universally accepted, Uber never would have gotten past taxis and TCP commercial drivers. Municipalities would have killed it out of the gates.

Uber's long game is that nobody "drives for Uber" as a job - everyone becomes a passive driver that pays for their car bill by quick trips en route to where they were going anyways. UberPool is the next step there. Eventually there will be UberFar for long distance drives.

After all, if everyone in America was an Uber driver, which IS their endgame, then you would never go out of your way to pick up a ride... everyone would be "on the way" because of other riders en route going to nearby drivers matching their routes.

I'm not bashing Uber's endgame. It's futuristic and visionary. It's what they're doing to drivers (and investigative journalists) in the interim that deserves shame.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I can't believe that anyone ever believed Uber's BS about "ride sharing". 
Ride sharing is where I'm driving to my office in the morning, my neighbour's going the same way, I give him a ride.
Uber has never operated that way. It's always operated along the lines of a taxi / hire car service.
Did anyone ever believe the "ride share" BS?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Get them to the destination and ask Uber to only charge from where you got them and dropped them off.... that is it. Some of the answers here.....


----------



## ArsenalGunner (Sep 11, 2015)

forqalso said:


> Either adjust the fare to remove the unwanted detour or end the trip a couple minutes early, don't give away the whole ride.


For insurance purposes, please never end the trip until the pax is out of your car. You need to cover you asss at all times. I'd rather have a bad rating and an upset pax, than a lawsuit against me by a disgruntled pax. Just think about it.


----------



## ArsenalGunner (Sep 11, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> I can't believe that anyone ever believed Uber's BS about "ride sharing".
> Ride sharing is where I'm driving to my office in the morning, my neighbour's going the same way, I give him a ride.
> Uber has never operated that way. It's always operated along the lines of a taxi / hire car service.
> Did anyone ever believe the "ride share" BS?


Well, Uber fooled the entire world and made over $6B. Can't wait for the day they go under! For the record, ****k uber.


----------



## DudeCity (Jun 22, 2015)

MISSED AN EXIT .........I reverse TIP them if its 2-3 miles more give 

them the bloody $3.00 ur covered right minus the freaking 20% it's

a 5* ride bby...............!


----------



## Wdsniderman (Jan 2, 2016)

1AlaskanAssassin said:


> Hey, new driver here in L.A.
> I did try searching for this, I'm sure it's been answered somewhere.
> 
> I was just wondering what the correct thing to do is, if for instance I miss an exit and the trip takes a little longer or further then the passenger expected.
> ...


I've had this happen. Simple. First, acknowlege the mistake and tell the pax that you will get it right by contacting uber. Tell them that uber will adjust the fare to the most efficient route. This will calm the pax and build trust, and help protect your rating. Second, send uber an email with the trip ID and explain what happened, requesting the route and fare adjustment. They will fix it.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

1AlaskanAssassin said:


> I was just wondering what the correct thing to do is, if for instance I miss an exit and the trip takes a little longer or further then the passenger expected.


The rates Uber charges passengers and the rates you are paid are different.

So, in UBERPool, the price quote the passenger is FIXED, it doesn't matter which route you take or how long it takes, the passenger pays the pre-determined amount Uber has quoted them. As a driver however, you get paid time + mileage + surge with no minimum for each pool passenger. You set paid this amount for each leg and need to add up all the small amounts to figure out what you got paid from first pickup to last drop off.

In Uber/X the rate quoted is only an estimate and the passenger does pay time + mileage + surge, so if you miss the exit you could end the trip early. But the passenger knows and is already planning to give you a lower rating because you "got lost". I say just ignore it. If the passenger has an issue with the fare, let them write to Uber.

In San Francisco with techies making $150K a year and lots rich people and tourists using Uber, most passengers have no idea what the rates really are or how low they are or how they are calculated. So they could give a crap if the fare is $6.50 or $9.50.

I say pretend like nothing happened, do not waste your precious time contacting Uber and let the passenger complain. A passenger fare complaint doesn't affect your rating anyway.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

Hit the hooks and yell "HANG ON" at the top of your lungs!! Just remain calm don't make an issue out of it...because its not. Tell the pax you are going to have Uber adjust it. Send the request and leave it at that.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ArsenalGunner said:


> For insurance purposes, please never end the trip until the pax is out of your car. You need to cover you asss at all times. I'd rather have a bad rating and an upset pax, than a lawsuit against me by a disgruntled pax. Just think about it.


Once Uber's insurance kicks in it's good until the rider steps out of your vehicle. The idea that insurance just cuts off mid trip if the app stops or the trip is 'canceled' for some reason is a just wrong. But it seems to be the common perception on this board.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Once Uber's insurance kicks in it's good until the rider steps out of your vehicle. The idea that insurance just cuts off mid trip if the app stops or the trip is 'canceled' for some reason is a just wrong. I can understand why it's a common mistake though.


Have a reference to back that up? Under CA law there are firm differences between Phase 1 and Phase 2 driving. Once you hit end trip, you're back in Phase 1.

I agree with the above statements. Don't end the trip early. You don't want to have to go to court 30 times and lose your day job (because of missing work) to be the test case on this one. Wait for the courts to establish case law first.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Black uhuru (Feb 2, 2016)

1AlaskanAssassin said:


> Hey, new driver here in L.A.
> I did try searching for this, I'm sure it's been answered somewhere.
> 
> I was just wondering what the correct thing to do is, if for instance I miss an exit and the trip takes a little longer or further then the passenger expected.
> ...


In that case i usually go on with the ride and get off on the next exit and if they complain tell them that you following the GPS problem solved.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Black uhuru said:


> and if they complain tell them that you following the GPS problem solved.


Except if they were watching your Sat Nav at the time.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Black uhuru said:


> In that case i usually go on with the ride and get off on the next exit and if they complain tell them that you following the GPS problem solved.


Yep- I should have done this the other night. Rather than saying, "I'm so sorry I missed your exit", I should have kept it shut and just taking the next exit. DUH. Such a rookie move (which I am, but still).

The pax seemed cool with it and directed me (which Waze was doing a good job with anyway) but with my bringing it to her attention, it gives the perception of 'more they will have to pay due to the driver's error'. Even though they aren't really paying squat. :-/


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

HoldenDriver said:


> Have a reference to back that up? Under CA law there are firm differences between Phase 1 and Phase 2 driving. Once you hit end trip, you're back in Phase 1.


The passenger phase of your trip doesn't end when you hit end trip. It ends when the passenger exits your vehicle.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

forqalso said:


> Either adjust the fare to remove the unwanted detour or end the trip a couple minutes early, don't give away the whole ride.


You shouldn't end the ride early. God forbid, 1 minute later you get t-boned and your passenger gets hurt or even worse, dies. You will be sued foreverything you own. And I'm not talking down to you but if your driving for uber, that kind of lets me know you don't have millions stacked aside incase of something like that. I have missed an exit and all I do is tell the passenger that I will email uber after the ride ends to adjust (in my case .90 for 1 extra mile) and they are grateful for that. It's bad enough that if you crash, uber only covers passenger and your on your own, now picture your medical bills your car repairs(if repairable) and on top of that, getting sued. I'll take the 1 minute email then get a 1 million lawsuit. No thanks


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

UberTrucker said:


> You shouldn't end the ride early. God forbid, 1 minute later you get t-boned and your passenger gets hurt or even worse, dies. You will be sued foreverything you own. And I'm not talking down to you but if your driving for uber, that kind of lets me know you don't have millions stacked aside incase of something like that. I have missed an exit and all I do is tell the passenger that I will email uber after the ride ends to adjust (in my case .90 for 1 extra mile) and they are grateful for that. It's bad enough that if you crash, uber only covers passenger and your on your own, now picture your medical bills your car repairs(if repairable) and on top of that, getting sued. I'll take the 1 minute email then get a 1 million lawsuit. No thanks


Every Über ride in the United States ends when the pax exits the vehicle. The third period on Über's insurance ends then, as well.


----------



## J W (Nov 23, 2015)

I just mumble oops and something like dam this gps and dont make a big deal about it


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

just drive said:


> Tell them to you will contact uber to adjsut the rate and remove the detour.
> Then forget about it. They can do it themselves .


tell them they don't have to tip you...lol


----------

